# InitialContext Fehler



## Gape (10. Juli 2009)

Hallo, 
ich habe hier folgenden simplen Code: 


```
package com.steffen.jms;
import java.util.Hashtable;
import javax.naming.Context;
import javax.naming.InitialContext;
public class TestContext {
	public static void main(String[] args) {
	Hashtable env = new Hashtable();
	env.put(Context.INITIAL_CONTEXT_FACTORY,"com.ibm.websphere.naming.WsnInitialContextFactory");
	env.put(Context.PROVIDER_URL, "localhost:2809");
		try {
				Context initialContext = new InitialContext(env);
			} catch (Exception e) {
				e.printStackTrace();
			}
	}
}
```


Leider passiert das... 


```
javax.naming.NoInitialContextException: Failed to create InitialContext using factory specified in hashtable {java.naming.provider.url=localhost:2809, java.naming.factory.initial=com.ibm.websphere.naming.WsnInitialContextFactory} [Root exception is java.lang.NullPointerException]
	at javax.naming.spi.NamingManager.getInitialContext(Unknown Source)
	at javax.naming.InitialContext.initializeDefaultInitCtx(Unknown Source)
	at javax.naming.InitialContext.getDefaultInitCtx(Unknown Source)
	at javax.naming.InitialContext.internalInit(Unknown Source)
	at javax.naming.InitialContext.<init>(Unknown Source)
	at com.steffen.jms.TestContext.main(TestContext.java:11)
Caused by: java.lang.NullPointerException
	... 6 more
```

Ich kann mir das nicht erklären. Websphere läuft...
Jemand eine Idee? 

Wenn ich den initialen Context innerhalb eines Servlets im Webcontainer erfrage, dann gehts, aber ich möchte das gerne auch außerhalb machen können. 
Weiß jemand wie ich das schaffen könnte? 


Viele Grüße


----------



## Thomas Darimont (11. Juli 2009)

Hallo,

wenn du von außerhalb auf den JNDI Context zugreifen möchtest, musst du auch das/die entsprechende Websphere jar(s) im Classpath haben.

Insbesondere das jar mit der Klasse 
com.ibm.websphere.naming.WsnInitialContextFactory drin wäre wichtig...
Gruß Tom


----------

